# Paper training



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

I am trying to train Pickles to go on paper! I have an iris pen set up with the floor covered in paper. Her crate is in the back. My question is how much water should she be getting? I tried to follow the Chrisman schedule, but she started squatting and nothing came out, and that told me she was not getting enough water, so I left her in the pen for a while with a bowl of water and now she seems to be fine...Do you limit the amount of water? I am looking for a good schedule and instructions on what to do now??? 

Should I take her crate out of the pen and only take her to the xpen like I would to take her outside??? Advice needed and appreciated!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Water is given freely!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Free access to water is extremely important. We used pee pads, still do. Easier to clean up than paper.


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

Do I crate her at night with no water? I was letting her out at 11, 3,and 530


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Pickles' Mama said:


> Do I crate her at night with no water? I was letting her out at 11, 3,and 530


My breeder (Josymir) said to take the water away a few hours before bedtime. I used a pen with pads in it and Bailey would use them at night all by himself so I allowed him to have water right up until bedtime, then no water during the night. 

Bailey was very easy. He arrived paper trained and slept through the night his second night home.


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

Should I keep her crate inside the iris pen at night, or move it into my room and then back to the iris pen during the day???


----------

